# Typical Tibble



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Had to replace a freshly broken 8w at Cabelas so I thought...why not hit tibble fork? Got up there and had to deal with the fall color traffic.....as well as the crowds of people at Tibble Fork.....AF Canyon today looked like black friday at a super market.

Got there and took the only pics of the day while setting up the float tube. No takin the $1000 camera out on this voyage!

Got 4 Brown Trout on the White Dunn......had one hook up on the Brown Mini Bunny on 6in per second sinking line. Kinda slow....the fish only being 6-10in in length. Most of them 6 mighty inches.

Little Kids, Teens and Adults started throwing rocks into the water just about everywhere from the shore after my score of 4.....typical Tibble..........so I bailed....likely not to return till ice season.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Try an ADAMS up there. and a small CBS or California Leech.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

madonafly said:


> Try an ADAMS up there. and a small CBS or California Leech.


I should have thrown some adams.......I have a bunch in my dry fly box.....typical Uinta Tackel. The Cali Leech is one ugly pattern....but it probably works great. Thanks for the tips....one of these days.......sooner rather than later.....I got to get into tying my own flies. Lots of good patterns can be found at the tackle shop....but not all the good colors!


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I almost went up to tibble today, or more likely I would have fished the creek below the lake. Instead I fished a provo tributary that was lousy with stinging nettle, beaver ponds, chest tall grass, and plenty of 8-14 inch chunky browns. It is an old fave of mine that I haven't fished in the last few years but it's nice to know it is still there. Fished the provo itself too but it was murky and I only got 1 little brown when the PMD's started coming off.

When did they put in that railing at tibble? I haven't fished it since july and I don't remember seeing it. Olive or brown soft hackle flies work good in tibble in about a #16.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Railing? It has always been at the parking lot and over to the inlet...is there more?


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

I Love that first pic


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I like fly-fishing the east end. I use a #20 or #22 dry fly hook with enough black wrap to cover the shank. That is all there is to this fly. It takes ten seconds to tie, and those little browns can't stay off it. It works behind a bubble if you spin-cast. This comes from a father who felt he had to keep his little kids into fish to keep them from throwing rocks into the lake.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

A chironomid or a PUPA. That is why I like them. Simplicity.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

madonafly said:


> Railing? It has always been at the parking lot and over to the inlet...is there more?


Look at the second pic. The parking lot has always had a rail fence but I don't remember the railing in the pic. It looks like it is closer to the lake shore.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> madonafly said:
> 
> 
> > Railing? It has always been at the parking lot and over to the inlet...is there more?
> ...


I know it has been there for at least five years (about the last time I went) as I tried to go over it with a Tube. Handicap access.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Huh, guess I just never noticed it before.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Back in the "old'en days" they used to bring kids from the state Training School up there. Army Corp of Engineers build the ramps and railing back then for it. I dont know if its been replaced since then. There wasnt always a fence around the parking lot though... before they widened the lot and the area got popular, you could unload a snowmobile and ride anywhere you want around the lake. Had many a drag-race from the tube spot over to the west river across the ice 


-DallanC


----------

